# The shoes thread



## BucketheadRules (Apr 1, 2012)

I just bought these bad boys:







Blue/black checked Vans, being put to good use on my Weeping Demon and Whammy 

They're the first pair I've bought in ages, I'm not exactly a collector. More pics of my limited array to follow, possibly.

So, post pics of your shoes! What do you folks all wear?


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Apr 1, 2012)

Bunch of guys talkin' about shoes... ;D

I don't really show much interest in shoes, but I would like to use this post I'm writting right now to bitch about school shoes.
It's a rule to wear leather shoes here.
Fuck you department of education.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 1, 2012)

MitchellJBurgess said:


> Bunch of guys talkin' about shoes... ;D
> 
> I don't really show much interest in shoes, but I would like to use this post I'm writting right now to bitch about school shoes.
> It's a rule to wear leather shoes here.
> Fuck you department of education.



I wore these for a while.






Why not wear those?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 1, 2012)

3 pairs of these






There are more including work shoes..dress shoes, more boots..Etc..etc..etc..I have more..don't feel like finding pics..that's not even getting into the women's boots


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Apr 1, 2012)

A nice pair of work boots is good enough for me. That and a pair of tennis shoes for jogging. I've never really cared too much about what's on my feet


----------



## MFB (Apr 1, 2012)

Anyone own a pair of Sanuks? I need some new walking around, comfortable shoes and they look like they'd be comfortable for casual shoes but at the same I used to say the same thing about Chucks and I ended up hating those after a while since they were basically men's flats.


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## ilyti (Apr 1, 2012)

^ AAAHHHHH, those toe shoes are terrifying, and I can't see how they can be comfortable.


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 1, 2012)

^ lol they are great. Gives you the feel of being barefoot but with protection.


----------



## Murdstone (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## troyguitar (Apr 1, 2012)

I wear these nearly every day.






In hindsight I wouldn't buy them again, they're 6 months old and already starting to fall apart.


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 1, 2012)

The white stripes on the side are caused by the flash of the camera.


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 1, 2012)

I wore the vans checkered black and white slip on shoes to work overnight shift last night and holy shit it didn't work with my skin condition. Blisters EVERYWHERE. Had to go to the bathroom 4 times to pop blisters without people knowing.

I love the shoes though, they are comfy, its just my skin condition.


I use to have a bunch of Converse's and now my main shoes are white DC's


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 1, 2012)

MFB said:


> Anyone own a pair of Sanuks? I need some new walking around, comfortable shoes and they look like they'd be comfortable for casual shoes but at the same I used to say the same thing about Chucks and I ended up hating those after a while since they were basically men's flats.




I used to own a pair, I had the "Sidewalk surfers" and they where comfy for a while but eventually turned out to feel like men's flats. The other Sanuks might be better though


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 1, 2012)

Best boots I've ever owned. Lightweight, comfortable, and damn near indestructible. Going on five years with the same pair now. I've had pallets, boxes, heavy tools, and even 1/2bbls fall on them and still have all ten toes. 

I have to wear ASTM F2413-11 rated footwear at work, where I am most of the time, so I don't really have other shoes. It's either these or sandals. 

These are probably going to be mine pretty soon, as soon as I can go to a proper shoe store and get them fitted with some upgraded insoles:






Same deal as the ones above, but with added GORE-TEX protection. Might go with insulated though if I keep working in the cooler.


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 1, 2012)

caskettheclown said:


> I wore the vans checkered black and white slip on shoes to work overnight shift last night and holy shit it didn't work with my skin condition. Blisters EVERYWHERE. *Had to go to the bathroom 4 times to pop blisters without people knowing.*
> 
> I love the shoes though, they are comfy, its just my skin condition.
> 
> ...


tmi


----------



## ImaDjentleman (Apr 1, 2012)

C:\Users\A to Z\Pictures\2012-04-01\042.JPG
DOUBLE SSO.ORGCEPTION!!!!!!!


----------



## ImaDjentleman (Apr 1, 2012)

dammit, my pic didnt work


----------



## brynotherhino (Apr 1, 2012)

JStraitiff said:


> ^ lol they are great. Gives you the feel of being barefoot but with protection.



+1 for five fingers, they are pretty much all I wear nowadays. Although i did get some new balance minimus for my surgery and they are really comfortable as well.


----------



## flexkill (Apr 1, 2012)

Doc Martens!!! That is all you need.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 1, 2012)

flexkill said:


> Doc Martens!!! That is all you need.



I've had pretty poor experience with them. 

When I was fresh out of high school I got work in a storage facility. I didn't need safety boots, but just something rugged enough for the occasional slamming my foot on something. I got a pair of black 10 eye. They only lasted about three months before they started falling apart. For a pair of $140 boots, that wasn't acceptable. 

To DM's credit, they did replace them, but those didn't last too long either. They looked cool, and were comfy, and the service from them was great, I just wish the boots acted the part, not just look it.


----------



## flexkill (Apr 1, 2012)

Well, I have a set that I've had since 91....still going strong.


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 1, 2012)

flexkill said:


> Well, I have a set that I've had since 91....still going strong.


nice

pics?


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 2, 2012)

I doubt anyone here would really appreciate my selection in shoes, but I'll share 'em anyway since I have a New Shoe Day coming! 


Pair I currently own and wear regardless of gender presentation:
Emerica Leo - Men's Shoes Black / White

But I have girly shoes on the way:
Square Heeled Sandal

and

Divine Ladies Pump


The open-toe sandal is the one I like the most. I was amazed that I could get such a large sized shoe for $40. Most other places were asking for upwards of $100/pair. Fuck that. 
I'm also appreciative of the sandal having a wider/squared heel so I know I'm not gonna strike oil everywhere I walk.


----------



## flexkill (Apr 2, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> nice
> 
> pics?


I'll take some tomorrow(i'm in bed). Never thought i'd be taking pics of my shoes lol


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow this is the last site I would expect to have a shoes thread lol, but I'll contribute.

I have a pair of these










and these









I also have a pair of Supras for skating and that's pretty much it at the moment. I usually only own 2-3 pairs of shoes at a time and just wear them until the soles fall of...literally


----------



## -42- (Apr 2, 2012)

All Vans all the time these days:





(The laceless are in dark grey)


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 2, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> *pic*
> 
> Best boots I've ever owned. Lightweight, comfortable, and damn near indestructible. Going on five years with the same pair now. I've had pallets, boxes, heavy tools, and even 1/2bbls fall on them and still have all ten toes.
> 
> ...



I used to wear Bates boots. I can't remember exactly which kind, but there was a zipper on the side. A motorcycle wreck broke the zipper on one of them, but my foot and previously broken ankle weren't even bruised.

I'll post pics of my shoes and boots later on.


----------



## Cabinet (Apr 2, 2012)

Get on my level
 but yeah, these are awesome. For what they offer they're very light and breathe surprisingly well. And because I have flat feet, I don't need to wear those custom inserts with them.


----------



## Infamous Impact (Apr 2, 2012)

These are what I simply chill in:








And these are for when it's down to business:


----------



## petereanima (Apr 2, 2012)

Adidas Superstar II. in all variations. all I need.

But I just saw that you can now customize your Nike Air Max...hmmm...


----------



## Faine (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## JamesM (Apr 2, 2012)

I am gonna get some toe shoes.


----------



## broj15 (Apr 3, 2012)

Its been nothing but murdered out van's authentics for the past 4 years but lately I have really been wanting a nice pair of Jordan Spizikes. I'll throw up a pic of the pair I'm currently working on destroying tomorrow


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 3, 2012)

Those toe shoes are awesome! I want a pair!!!


----------



## VILARIKA (Apr 3, 2012)

Not particularly what everyone else is wearing here, but I thought it might be of some interest:

KR3W Franklin:







And some Air Jordans I enjoy dearly:






I use to be quite the basketball sneakerhead, but then guitar came around and it all disappeared . I could post a picture of my old collection if you guys are interested.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 3, 2012)

I'll definitely back up the Bates love. I was issued a pair of these Bates DCU flight boots when I was on Temporary Assignment Duty to Bahrain back in 2005, and they've been the only pair of boots I've had since then. I don't really wear them in summer because when my feet sweat they have the _funk,_ let me tell you. As soon as it's cool enough, though, the Bates always came back on.










For summer shoes I've mainly used whatever all black skater shoes I could find for a reasonable price, which have been Etnies or Vans almost every time (though my current pair is a $25 pair from Walmart, lol). I'll also wear sandals if it's particularly hot or I'm feeling lazy. I had a pair of Rainbow Sandals for a long ass time (much longer than one would expect sandals to last, really), and the last pair I had before leaving the States was a one-piece rubber sandal from Reebok, which was nice because there were no parts to fall off or become detached.


The last (and most expensive) pair of shoes I bought was a pair of San Antonio Shoes Side Gores:







They look a bit... grandpa-y, I know. However, I went to the only local shoe store that had a large selection of _nice_ shoes, and told the salesman that because I'm moving to Korea to teach, I'll need a nice looking pair of shoes that will be comfortable enough to be on my feet all day, but also easy to slip on and off because korean people don't wear shoes indoors at home (or even at some restaurants). Of the three or four options he showed me, the SAS shoes were far and away the most comfortable, and really seem built to last. In fact, the very weekend I bought them I took a trip to Chicago to go to the Korean Consulate and visit the Aquarium with a friend, and after over 8 hours on my feet walking around, my feet didn't hurt at all. It's worth mention that I hadn't broken them in at all before that, they were just that comfortable to begin with.



Holy shit, did I just write that much about shoes?


I really need to get a guitar in this country...


----------



## liamh (Apr 3, 2012)

big shoe lover here.
my most recent purchase - Nike Lunar Flow NRG





comfiest shoe for running....ever;







Managed to get these common projects for a decent price, quality is sooo nice;


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 3, 2012)

Infamous Impact said:


> These are what I simply chill in:


how do these feel?

i only wear hightop shoes now because i cant stand having my ankles exposed so i normaly wear these




they are torn to shit now though


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 3, 2012)

ImaDjentleman said:


> C:\Users\A to Z\Pictures\2012-04-01\042.JPG
> DOUBLE SSO.ORGCEPTION!!!!!!!



you cant post a picture from your c drive homie


----------



## MikeH (Apr 3, 2012)

Keep it simple:


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a pair of reasonably smart school shoes and a pair of nice smart wear-with-a-suit shoes, and I exercise barefoot.

For _everything_ else there's these.


----------



## morestrings111 (Apr 4, 2012)

I was considering getting some of those canvas Vans (with laces) for summer. Kind of strange some of you are on the same page.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 4, 2012)

These 4, plus a pair of black low-top converse are my regular rotation, depending on weather.

For cold weather or when I want to be a classy bastard, I have 2 pairs of Steve Maddens:










And in summer or when I don't really care, I rock the Nikes:










And yeah, then there's the low-top cons. Everyone knows what those look like. I rock them here and there, and they're the only shoes I own that I can wear sockless or with shorts and not look like an asshole.


----------



## ry_z (Apr 4, 2012)

Far and away the most comfortable shoes I've ever worn:





(Saucony Jazz Lo Pro Vegan, in hippie-appropriate colorways.  )

Dressy boots:






Not-so-dressy boots:







It's just a matter of time before I end up with some ridiculous high-heel platform boots, though.


----------



## Infamous Impact (Apr 4, 2012)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> how do these feel?


They feel amazing to wear for me, but it depends on what kind of shoes you normally wear. If I don't have to wear shoes, I"m barefoot, so my feet are pretty strong. Those moccasins have no padding, I wear them when I run so I don't cut up my feet. Same go for the Vibrams.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 4, 2012)

ry_z said:


> It's just a matter of time before I end up with some ridiculous high-heel platform boots, though.



I think everyone should have some..they do make you feel amazing. I love platforms


----------



## poopyalligator (Apr 4, 2012)

Well I am a really big fan of nike 6.0 and SB. I have like 14 pairs in my closet that I havent worn yet, and like 6 pairs I wear in everyday rotation. I took a picture of some I have


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 4, 2012)

Come on Drak, I can't be the only person here that has pumps and/or open toe sandals. BRING ON THE GIRLY SHOES!!!


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Apr 4, 2012)

Im pretty much set in my minimalist shoes ways. As it stands today: 

these are for casual everyday use 





These are for road running 





These are for all trail running that is not too technical 





and i want a pair of these for work so my feet dont hurt anymore 






Annnnnnd when i skate i wear these foot coffins


----------



## The Beard (Apr 4, 2012)

My favorite pair is these, but the plaid on mine is grey/black:





I also have a pair of DC Villains:





Comfy as FUCK.


----------



## VILARIKA (Apr 4, 2012)

poopyalligator said:


> Well I am a really big fan of nike 6.0 and SB. I have like 14 pairs in my closet that I havent worn yet, and like 6 pairs I wear in everyday rotation. I took a picture of some I have



Nice 

I have my own little collection of Nike SB P-Rods, such comfortable sneakers...


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 4, 2012)

And my New Shoe Day is here! 

Pumps fit perfectly but the sandals are too small. :'(
It always has to be the things that I like most that never seem to fit. 

Pics to come later...


----------



## kevdes93 (Apr 4, 2012)

ive worn nothing but checkered vans slip ons since 8th grade. college now


----------



## MFB (Apr 4, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> The last (and most expensive) pair of shoes I bought was a pair of San Antonio Shoes Side Gores:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How much do these normally run about? I need a pair of casual shoes and I don't mind the "grandpa" look that most casual shoes have, hell I kind of expect it at this point


----------



## JamesM (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm broke. Most of my shoes (and clothes) are from thrift stores. I managed to find a couple sweet pairs of penny loafers. Too bad it's summer now and I can't wear 'em.


----------



## MFB (Apr 4, 2012)

Isn't summer like the perfect time to wear them?


----------



## JamesM (Apr 4, 2012)

They're leather... And STL gets very humid and pretty dang hot.


----------



## MFB (Apr 4, 2012)

Ah, well get some cloth ones and go to town!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 5, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> Come on Drak, I can't be the only person here that has pumps and/or open toe sandals. BRING ON THE GIRLY SHOES!!!



I don't own open toe anything..I don't even wear sandals..even my girl shoes are all platform high heel boots


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 5, 2012)

Sad face... 

Makes sense though since you are all dark and evil looking. (I mean this in the best of ways.  )

Tried walking around in these pumps. My feet now want to kill me....


----------



## Murmel (Apr 5, 2012)

Personally I really dig Chuck Taylors. Was never a fan of sneakers but I get along very well with Chucks.
Probably the most unoriginal shoes you can wear in Sweden though. Everyone and their fucking dead great-grandfather has at least 1 pair.

Everyone knows what they look like, posting pictures is just a waste of bandwidth


----------



## Saber_777 (Apr 5, 2012)

Theses. DC for live.


----------



## nangillala (Apr 5, 2012)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> Im pretty much set in my minimalist shoes ways. As it stands today:
> These are for road running



Oh man, thanks for posting this, I must get a pair of those!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Apr 5, 2012)

I've had a pair of these for a few years now. Still my favorite shoes


----------



## JamesM (Apr 5, 2012)

Anyone know what Vibrams would be best for daily wear?


----------



## SenorDingDong (Apr 6, 2012)

The Armada said:


> Anyone know what Vibrams would be best for daily wear?



I wear mine daily, haven't had much of an issue, but you might want to check out the either TREK LS if you're looking for something that has a bit more padding:







or the BORMIO:







They are both a lot easier to wear all day in comparison to the others, which are very much the bare minimum in padding and material.

Check out pictures of the BORMIOs being worn, as the pictures makes them look kind of funky but they look pretty good when worn.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Apr 6, 2012)

As a shoe thread on SSO is pretty random, I provide you a random picture of a shoe:






Picture is about 3-4 years old. I still have those shoes, but not my beloved Geo Tracker pictured


----------



## Cabinet (Apr 6, 2012)

I got myself a pair of these to wear around every, or almost every, day. Way comfier for me than flat skate shoes, especially since I've got pretty flat feet


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Apr 6, 2012)

The Armada said:


> Anyone know what Vibrams would be best for daily wear?



Definitely check out the Treks that use a non-synthetic upper, sooooo much comfier. At the same time though don't limit yourself to one brand, at the moment there are a few companies making "casual" or "lifestyle" shoes with the barefoot aesthetic in mind.... unless of course you dig the toes


----------



## Alpenglow (Apr 6, 2012)

I like my new Vans a lot, I just got them. Didn't want to take any pictures so I found out what model they are and did some googling. These are really the only pair of shoes that I really wear out regularly... I have a pair of dress shoes and I'm now using my last pair of Vans for yardwork. That's it.


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 6, 2012)

My new pumps!  










Sorry for the first one being a little upside down. I'll take another one if it really bugs people that much...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 6, 2012)

Bored so I took a family photo.






To be honest I probably have too much, I could just use the Dinkles as dress shoes. I have been wanting to try some of those foot glove/shoe things, a few people have been telling me they're great and making me curious so I might get a fifth pair.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 7, 2012)

My camo-pattern Converse hi-tops, had these a good few years now.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 7, 2012)

Good lord...you guys got some UGLY ass shoes..


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 7, 2012)

I take pride in my awesome shoes.


----------



## Jbryant95 (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 8, 2012)

MFB said:


> How much do these normally run about? I need a pair of casual shoes and I don't mind the "grandpa" look that most casual shoes have, hell I kind of expect it at this point


 
















$175.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 8, 2012)

Converse and DCs are the bane of my existence...


----------



## MFB (Apr 8, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> $175.



Oh well ugh, yeah fuck that  I'm getting a nice tax refund and all but I don't need THAT expensive of casual shoes when I'm just a schmuck. I'll stick with looking at TOMS for now then.


----------



## VILARIKA (Apr 8, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Good lord...you guys got some UGLY ass shoes..



Is it the toe shoes?


----------



## Murmel (Apr 8, 2012)

Cadavuh said:


> I take pride in my awesome shoes.



Me like, me like very much. Got a pair of similar boots, but they're too warm to use in anything but winter. So I'll just stick to sneakers for summer.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 8, 2012)

VILARIKA said:


> Is it the toe shoes?



ALL of them, lol


----------



## Cabinet (Apr 8, 2012)

Toe shoes are so ugly they are like moon shoes except you aren't walking to the moon you are walking to where ever you are walking to so why would you even wear moon shoes in the first place it doesn't make sense


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 8, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> Toe shoes are so ugly they are like moon shoes except you aren't walking to the moon you are walking to where ever you are walking to so why would you even wear moon shoes in the first place it doesn't make sense



Brought to you by the Foundation Against Punctuation and Periods


----------



## MikeH (Apr 8, 2012)

MFB said:


> Oh well ugh, yeah fuck that  I'm getting a nice tax refund and all but I don't need THAT expensive of casual shoes when I'm just a schmuck. I'll stick with looking at TOMS for now then.



TOMS rule. Get them.


----------



## zakattak192 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nike Terminators <3
I'm on my 2nd pair of these haha. I've had my old ones since September of 2010 and I did so much in them that they're practically disintegrated.





Also, white Reebok 4600s. Legitimately the most comfortable shoes I have ever owned.

You cant be a tr00 thrasher without white hightops, guys.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 8, 2012)

zakattak192 said:


> Nike Terminators <3
> I'm on my 2nd pair of these haha. I've had my old ones since September of 2010 and I did so much in them that they're practically disintegrated.
> 
> 
> ...



I like you...you can stay


----------



## SenorDingDong (Sep 24, 2012)

Resurrect because I was going to make a similar thread.


Here is (literally) my entire collection of shoes:


----------



## Don Vito (Sep 24, 2012)

I still have the same shoes I posted a few pages ago. 

Need to go shopping.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 24, 2012)




----------

